# Superthrive for stunted clones.



## anhedonia (Feb 22, 2008)

ive had these 9 clones now for over 4 weeks and have had a hell of a time trying to get them to grow. im using ocean forrest soil and have them under a 400 watt mh 18-6. i flushed them last week with reversed osmosis water and fed them super thrive and growbig at half stregnth. they had a 3 day growth spurt and since then have reverted back to slow growth. i want to test the ph of the water but will have to wait until the soil is dry to water.
should i be using superthrive on every feeding or every other? ifeed them grow big every other watering and the ph of my water is 6.2. the water i had been feeding them from the store down the street turned out to be 8.8 ph! (its funny though because my last grow i fed them the same water and never had any problems untill i flushed them thier last 2 weeks.) so im guessing the ph is still high and my clones are having problems uptaking nutes. that would explain slowed growth.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Feb 23, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> the water i had been feeding them from the store down the street turned out to be 8.8 ph!..... so im guessing the ph is still high and my clones are having problems uptaking nutes. that would explain slowed growth.


flush with 6.0 water or RO water with a flush like flora kleen, make sure there are no carb or sugars in the rinse agent you use. use 2-3 times water as the size of your pots/containers and drain well... test the run off for ph, and ec. make sure your temps are up to par for proper growth as well... ocean forest is "hot" soil meaning you should be careful with your nute schedule for it is loaded already. happy growing


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 23, 2008)

is it ok to ph my tap water and feed them even the well water we are on has amounts of harmful minerals and stuff. like i was saying, i flushed them, but with high ph water and they were all looking so good and growing for once for only 3 days. now they are barely growing and the leaves are once again turning a very light green. don't know what to do!?


----------



## newcastletoon army (Mar 16, 2009)

overwatering let them dry out before u wate bet that makes em pull round


----------



## morninggloryseed (Mar 16, 2009)

sk3tch3 said:


> flush with 6.0 water or RO water with a flush like flora kleen, make sure there are no carb or sugars in the rinse agent you use.


Ohh, how come? I use a rinse agent recommend here that does list sugars as one of the ingredients.


----------



## chief117916 (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright man after checking out your pictures of your clones, i hiope the ugly ones are still salvagable. If your light is not with in 12-18 inches from your clone its going to be hard for them to grow. Like someone said earlier you shouldnt have put nutes the plant yet because they are just establishing a root system. Keep watering the with water from a ph level from 5.8 to 7.3 and you might be able to save the bad ones. Dont nute them up for six weeks after they have established growing...or you could keep doing what your doing your choice


morninggloryseed said:


> Ohh, how come? I use a rinse agent recommend here that does list sugars as one of the ingredients.


----------



## gangas canner (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the same issue. It looks as though you have a root problem "pythium" (_Pythium_ root rot is a common crop disease caused by a genus of organisms called _Pythium_. These are commonly called water moulds. _Pythium_ damping off is a very common problem in fields and greenhouses, where the organism kills newly emerged seedlings.[1] This disease complex usually involves other pathogens such as _Phytophthora_ and _Rhizoctonia_. Pythium wilt is caused by zoospore infection of older plants leading to biotrophic infections that become necrotrophic in response to colonization/reinfection pressures or environmental stress,[1][2][3] leading to minor or severe wilting caused by impeded root functioning.[1][4]). However, in hydroponic systems inside greenhouses, where extensive monocultures of plants are maintained in plant nutrient solution (containing nitrogen, potassium, phosphate, and micronutrients) that is continuously recirculated to the crop, _Pythium_ spp. cause extensive and devastating root rot and is often difficult to prevent or control.[1][4][5][6] The root rot affects entire operations (tens of thousands of plants, in many instances) within two to four days due to the inherent nature of hydroponic systems where roots are nakedly exposed to the water medium, in which the zoospores can move freely.)

Let plants almost dry out before watering again, Vit B or Aussie tonic, Enzyme to eat up the dead decaying roots in you pots, and BioGold to create a healthy bacterial culture in your pots. If none of the above works, Start over, but first do a huge clean up of you space and containners. Be thorough.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 12, 2010)

Root system sucks.

BTW, this thread goes under Plant problems, not Advanced.


----------

